# OB Peacock sexing question



## dillsandwitch (Sep 21, 2008)

Okay so my first lot of fry have reached 4-5cm (2-2 1/2 inches i think) and i was wondering if this was big enough to sex them. Getting ready to get rid of most of them to a mate but i wanna keep a couple females to up the ratio in my main tank.

I know the only sure fire way to do this it to vent them. does anyone have any tips for this as *** never done it before. all the other fish *** had you could tell by fins and coloring. How long is it safe to keep the fish out of the water to do this and will it stress the fish out to much. is there anything i can do to reduce the stress?

I'm just a bit worried that i might do something to harm the fry i have left. Unfortunately when we moved house i had casualties in the ups of 70 fry from the 2 batches i had.

also i really enjoy breeding peacocks and want to try my hand at some other species, mainly because when i bought the obs i didn't know they were hybrids. so any suggestions on other peacocks that might be good for me to have a go at?

thanks in advance


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

Search Venting on the forum search theres a really excellent pic of a females vents. its really easy to catch and look. Just use one of the very soft fine nets and a magnifying glass it only takes a second. Dont squeeze them.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The females should have more rounded fins, and generally have less spotting than the males in most strains I have seen. Certainly at 2" +, you should be able to see some males with some colour, and more pointed finnage.

There are MANY Aulonocara species that are worth keeping. Hard to suggest just one really. Find what is available in your area, check out the profiles and decide which you like and go get them. :thumb:


----------



## dillsandwitch (Sep 21, 2008)

Okay so i had a go a sexing the fry. im pretty sure i got the sexes correct. i checked then all a couple of times to be sure. i think i defiantly need to invest in a magnifying glass or something.

so out of 13 fry i had 5 females and 8 males

Edit:

So im going to keep the females. would they be big enough yet to put into my main tank? the adults are all around 10-11cms (4ish inches)


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes.


----------

